# woman near dies because of spider bite



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

House spider nearly killed me and left my arm savagely scarred | The Sun |News


----------



## manganr (Apr 11, 2010)

Hmm........at what point did she nearly die?

Gotta love the Sun. Must have been a slow news day.


----------



## Rosko (Apr 20, 2012)

So she didn't see what bit her..... Must have been a spider then. :lol2:


----------



## Rosko (Apr 20, 2012)

"I now sleep with my window shut and check the bed before getting in.”

Yeah! Close the windows. That will spider-proof the house


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Let me guess it was actually the infection that nearly killed her not the bite lol


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

oh oh oh yes :no1::no1: blue peter time:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I didnt even bother reading the article because its always thrown out of proportion


----------



## Rosko (Apr 20, 2012)

The headline should have been "WOMAN NEARLY DIES AFTER PICKING AT A SPOT ON HER ARM THAT GOT INFECTED"


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Rosko said:


> The headline should have been "WOMAN NEARLY DIES AFTER PICKING AT A SPOT ON HER ARM THAT GOT INFECTED"


Or....

"Spiders Are Being Asked To Wash Their Fangs Before Biting The General Public"


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

selina20 said:


> I didnt even bother reading the article because its always thrown out of proportion


But she nearly died :gasp:



:lol2:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

angelgirls29 said:


> But she nearly died :gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:


WE are all nearly dead.


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

lol at The sun. most spider bites get infected any way due to their fangs being so dirty... what people should do if bitten by a spider (wild or captive) is to go to their GP or NHS walking centre to get antibiotics straight away to avoid such things happening, not wait to see what will happen. this is probably the case with false widows, they give a defence bite, it become infected quickly (celluitis) and its the infection swelling people mistake for the spider bite, and then they windge to the tabloids who pay a :censor: load of money for the story. 

rant over


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Lucky Eddie said:


> WE are all nearly dead.


Far too morbid for 10:44 in the morning lol


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

selina20 said:


> Far too morbid for 10:44 in the morning lol


 lol its nice near joshing it:2thumb: won't want to do it again :lol2:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Lucky Eddie said:


> WE are all nearly dead.


 some closer than others:devil::devil::lol2:


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

Lucky Eddie said:


> WE are all nearly dead.


But WE will tell our families to not publish how we died of a housespider bite....


----------



## Rosko (Apr 20, 2012)

It might not be a house spider. It could have been one of those deadly tarantula things......scarey :gasp:


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

Rosko said:


> It might not be a house spider. It could have been one of those deadly tarantula things......scarey :gasp:


Oh no!!!!!
Not one of those terrifying things!!! :gasp:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Rosko said:


> It might not be a house spider. It could have been one of those deadly tarantula things......scarey :gasp:


Or one of those camel spider things that are 4 ft long and bite your limbs off


----------



## Rosko (Apr 20, 2012)

It was a good 2ft across with fangs like daggers and lifeless beedy eyes....IT WAS A MONSTER [email protected]


----------



## Rosko (Apr 20, 2012)

selina20 said:


> Or one of those camel spider things that are 4 ft long and bite your limbs off


It was a camel spider she wouldn't be here to tell the tale. It would have dragged her of to is lair and devoured her :2thumb:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Far too morbid for 10:44 in the morning lol


Sorry Hun. I had my philosopher's hat on!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Sorry Hun. I had my philosopher's hat on!


I never knew you wore hats :gasp:


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Nahhhhh .... it was her hubby....... tried to bump her off using 2 dirty needles and blame it on a spider to get the insurance money.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

selina20 said:


> I never knew you wore hats :gasp:


Have you seen my bald patch?????


----------



## Buzzlightyear (May 28, 2011)

Just love The Sun ,
If you think the spider story was bad did you see last weeks article-

My baby breathes fire and vanishes 

Mum: My devil baby breathes fire and vanishes | The Sun |News

That story made a full page !!!!

Heheeeeee,

Buzz.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Have you seen my bald patch?????


Do you polish it every day?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow....thats about all I can say to that article :lol:


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Rosko said:


> It was a camel spider she wouldn't be here to tell the tale. It would have dragged her of to is lair and devoured her :2thumb:


Like these ferocious man eaters :gasp:










They even made a film about these man eaters so it must be true :gasp:  LINK


----------



## Rosko (Apr 20, 2012)

PeterUK said:


> Like these ferocious man eaters :gasp:
> 
> image
> 
> They even made a film about these man eaters so it must be true :gasp:  LINK


That must be a sling.
Adults are a lot bigger


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

lol i bet the woman will be selling her story to them crappy gossip mags, likethe woman who got an acute strep infectionin her hand and her skin split alittle...the way the mags put it made it sound that her finger had violently burst,spraying pus and goo every where like some demented volcanoe... media always hypes things up


----------

